# HH - Hauptbahnhof Joggen



## icke (17. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr Hansestädter,

Ich muss anfang Dezember 1 Woche in Eure Stadt und wiel Ich gerade so gut in Form bin und es auch bleiben will, hab ich da mal eine Frage.
Ich wohne in der Kirchenallee am Hauptbahnhof, kann man von dort irgenwie vernünftig Joggen, ohne Kilometerlang an Hauptstrassen langzulaufen oder packe ich mir lieber Schwimmsachen ein und such mir eine Schwimmhalle.
Danke sagt Lars


----------



## Rabbit (17. November 2003)

Na, da bist Du doch in 5 Minuten direkt an der Alster und kannst die große Runde um die Aussenalster joggen 
Gerade die Seite mit den Konsulaten (u.a. auch die US-Botschaft)  "Alsterufer" mit ihren Alsterwiesen lädt förmlich zum joggen ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *... oder packe ich mir lieber Schwimmsachen ein und such mir eine Schwimmhalle.*


Schwimmhalle? Auch kein Problem. Am rechten Bildrand in der Mitte, da wo die Strasse "Sechlingspforte" aus dem Bild läuft befindet sich die Alsterschwimmhalle (im Volksmund auch Schwimmoper genannt). Vom Hauptbahnhof etwa 15 min. Fussweg den Steindamm runter oder aber 1 Station mit der U-Bahn (Haltestelle Lübecker Str.).

Alsterschwimmhalle


----------



## icke (17. November 2003)

Danke für die Prompte Antwort. Icke bin zwar mal den HH-Marathon mitgelaufen aber deshalb kenn man sich ja noch nicht aus, also dacht ich mir mal jemand Fragen der sich damit Auskennt. Also werd ich dann wohl 4mal rennen gehen und mir danach nur noch einen schönen Pub suchen, oder empfehlen lassen.




> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Schwimmhalle? Auch kein Problem. Am rechten Bildrand in der Mitte, da wo die Strasse "Sechlingspforte" aus dem Bild läuft befindet sich die Alsterschwimmhalle (im Volksmund auch Schwimmoper genannt). Vom Hauptbahnhof etwa 15 min. Fussweg den Steindamm runter oder aber 1 Station mit der U-Bahn (Haltestelle Lübecker Str.).
> 
> Alsterschwimmhalle *



Gute Idee aber hat da Jeder eine eigene Bahn oder warum dieser Preis 
Anmerkungen Öffnungszeiten: 
Preise:   Tag / 3 Std. / 1,5 Std. 

1 Erwachsener:     7,80    /   5,40    /   4,60 


----------



## Rabbit (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *... aber hat da Jeder eine eigene Bahn oder warum dieser Preis
> Anmerkungen Öffnungszeiten:
> Preise:   Tag / 3 Std. / 1,5 Std.
> 1 Erwachsener:     7,80    /   5,40    /   4,60  *


 Gute Frage, die kann ich dir aber leider auch nicht beantworten (wann war ich das letzte mal im Schwimmbad ...  )

Alternativ würde ich das KaiFu-Bad empfehlen ... 3,60  für den ganzen Tag.
Allerdings bist Du da dann schon wieder auf den ÖPNV oder eben ein anderes Transportmittel angewiesen.

Solltest Du dich während deines Aufenthaltes in HH mal Verlaufen dann greife gerne zum Hörer ... meine Mobilenummer bekommst Du per PM!

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## Outbreak (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *und mir danach nur noch einen schönen Pub suchen, oder empfehlen lassen.*



Da kann ich Dir das Finnegans Wake empfehlen. Der Pub ist in der Börsenbrücke. (Wenn Du vor dem Rathaus stehst, links direkt daran vorbei und dann die zweite Strasse links rein! Da siehst Du dann auch schon das Guinness-Schild!)

Viel Spass im schönen Hamburg


----------



## icke (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *
> 
> Da kann ich Dir das Finnegans Wake empfehlen. Der Pub ist in der Börsenbrücke. (Wenn Du vor dem Rathaus stehst, links direkt daran vorbei und dann die zweite Strasse links rein! Da siehst Du dann auch schon das Guinness-Schild!)
> ...



Gut dann weiss ich wo ich Montag hingehen werde.


----------



## Rabbit (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> 
> Gut dann weiss ich wo ich Montag hingehen werde. *


Am Montag den 1. Dezember? Wieviel Uhr?
ACK 

Kommt noch wer mit zu diesem kurzfristig, aufgrund eines Ehrengastes (icke)  angesetztem SfdW 

*Wann:*
Montag, 1. Dezember, ab 19:00 Uhr (Terminänderung vorbehalten)

*Wo:*
Finnegans Wake (Irish Pub)
Börsenbrücke 4
20457 Hamburg

Vom Hbf. mit der U-Bahn (Linie U3, gelb, Richtung Barmbek) zu erreichen (2 Stationen, Haltestelle Rathaus)
Oder ca. 20-25 min. Fussweg vom Hbf.


----------



## icke (18. November 2003)

Bis 17:00 geht meine Schulung Offiziell und dann werde icke es wohl locker schaffen vom Kibbelsteg 17 bis zum Pub zu kommen.


----------



## biker_tom (18. November 2003)

leider werde ich da nicht kommen können, da hat meine bessere hälfte Geburtstag....


----------



## Outbreak (18. November 2003)

nach aktueller Planung dabei! 

@Rabbit Wie sieht das mit einer Reservierung aus? Wäre, je nach Teilnehmeranzahl, schon ratsam!  

Cu,

Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *@Rabbit Wie sieht das mit einer Reservierung aus? Wäre, je nach Teilnehmeranzahl, schon ratsam!
> *


Reservierung? Nö, das soll ein ganz zwangloses AW(AfterWork)-SfdW sein. In Anbetracht der kurzfristigen Einberufung gehe ich mal davon aus, daß auch gar nicht so viele kommen (können) bzw. auch gar nicht sollen (wir wollen unseren Gast ja nicht gleich verschrecken)  

Also, wer Lust hat kommt einfach vorbei!

@Outbreak: Würde mich natürlich ganz besonderst freuen dich auch mal wieder zu Gesicht zu bekommen 

Ach so, wir werden den Laden schon voll kriegen:


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2003)

Bin zu 95% auch dabei. Wie erkenne ich euch denn?  
War ja leider noch nie dabei...

Gruß 

Martin


----------



## Rabbit (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Bin zu 95% auch dabei. Wie erkenne ich euch denn?  *


Das einfachste wird wohl sein, ich werde dort im IBC-Trikot auflaufen  
(das sollte jeder erkennen!)


----------



## kingmoe (19. November 2003)

Alles clear, DAS würde ich erkennen 
Ich melde mich nochmal kurz vor dem "Termin", bis denne,

Martin


----------



## bofh_marc (19. November 2003)

Ich koennte wohl auch vorbeischauen. 

Allerdings bin ich montags meist um 21:00 Uhr in der Grindel-Sneak. Aber fuer ein Bierchen vorher sollte es wohl reichen.

Bis denne
Marc


----------



## Buddy (19. November 2003)

Aha, werden die SfdW jetzt schon in solchen Threads "getarnt" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (20. November 2003)

Hallo werte Mitstreiter,
Tine und sind auch wieder dabei


----------



## icke (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Reservierung? Nö, das soll ein ganz zwangloses AW(AfterWork)-SfdW sein. In Anbetracht der kurzfristigen Einberufung gehe ich mal davon aus, daß auch gar nicht so viele kommen (können) bzw. auch gar nicht sollen (wir wollen unseren Gast ja nicht gleich verschrecken)
> 
> ...



Keine Angst ich bin nicht Menschenscheu. 

Etwas Seltsam ist es schon Ick bin aus Berlin der Heimat des SfdW und mein erstes ist in HH.


----------



## Rabbit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Etwas Seltsam ist es schon Ick bin aus Berlin der Heimat des SfdW und mein erstes ist in HH. *


Das hört sich jetzt fast so an, als ob Du noch nie in einer Kneipe warst 
Nur keine 'Angst',  eine Tagesordnung wird es nicht geben!

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## icke (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Das hört sich jetzt fast so an, als ob Du noch nie in einer Kneipe warst
> Nur keine 'Angst',  eine Tagesordnung wird es nicht geben!
> ...



Doch ick war schon mal, aber meistens Stehe ick draussen.


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

Wer bist Du denn?


----------



## icke (20. November 2003)

Der mit der Mütze!


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

Prima, dann erkenne ich Euch, am Montag.... werde wohl erst um 21:00 Uhr da sein können - frühstens.....


----------



## Rabbit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Der mit der Mütze! *


Komisch, von mir finde ich auch immer nur Bilder, auf denen ich 'ne 'Mütze' aufhabe 


























Aber egal, ihr erkennt mich ja am Trikot 

BTW: Alle o.g. Fotos sind vom diesjährigem Trailfestival an Himmelfahrt im Harz. Wer Lust auf mehr Fotos bekommen hat klickt einfach >>> HIER <<<


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

DAS will ich auch können!!!!



;-)


----------



## Rabbit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *DAS will ich auch können!!!!*


Kein Problem ... dann solltest Du versuchen jetzt regelmäßig mit uns zu fahren/trainieren und dir das Himmelfahrtwochenende in 2004 frei halten. Da geht es wieder in den Harz  

So, ich habe mal "durchgezählt":

icke
Rabbit
Outbreak
kingmoe
bofh_marc
Buddy?
kaiowana +
Tine
Sil

@Outbreak: Tina, ist denn soviel Platz überhaupt im Finnegan's Wake? 

Alternativ könnte man ja ggf. auf das Brauhaus Joh. Albrecht ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Buddy?
> *



Eventuell...


----------



## gage_ (20. November 2003)

Das koennte ich auch schaffen, ist ja auch gleich bei mir um die Ecke ...


----------



## Gerrit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *DAS will ich auch können!!!!
> 
> ;-) *



Ich auch!!! Ich will mir auch beim Trepperunterfahren zuguck'n können!!  



 
gerrit


----------



## Outbreak (20. November 2003)

sollte im Finnegans Wake eigentlich genug sein. Die Frage ist halt, ob wir denn stehen oder sitzen wollen...


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

> Ich auch!!! Ich will mir auch beim Trepperunterfahren zuguck'n können!!


*Prust*

Naja, wahrscheinlich ist das gar keine so große Kunst.... ich wäre froh, wenn ich Treppen runterfahren könnte...das "mir zugucken" ist dann Phase 2..... ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## icke (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> @Outbreak: Tina, ist denn soviel Platz überhaupt im Finnegan's Wake?
> ...



Sitzen wär schon schön in Stehen muss ich immer so doof Grinsen 

Wo is mir egal in den Pub kann ich ja auch noch einen anderen Abend gehen. Nur mit dem Brauhaus ich weiß ja nicht.


> _HOMEPAGE BRAUHAUS_
> *
> Genießen Sie die hausgebrauten Bierspezialitäten Kupfer  Das Malzig-Milde Dunkle, und Messing  Das Hopfig-Herbe Helle
> Diese Bierspezialitäten werden vor Ihren Augen handwerklich inmitten des Gastraumes gebraut Wir freuen uns über Ihre Fragen und zeigen Ihnen gerne das Handwerk des Bierbrauens im Rahmen einer Brauereiführung
> *


Wenn ich Durst hab dauert mir Zapfen schon zu lange und wenn ich dann sage "Hallo Meister brau mir mal ein Kupfer", dann kann ich wohl erst mal eine Stunde an die frische Luft gehen.


----------



## icke (21. November 2003)

Ick schaue wahrscheinlich erst wieder Nächsten Donnerstag hier rein.


----------



## Rabbit (28. November 2003)

So Leute, Tisch (8-10 Pers.) ist reserviert.

*Reservierungscode:* IBC (damit ggf. an den Barkeeper wenden)
Und übt mal fleissig das Singen, wie ich am Telefon erfuhr ist am Montag Karaoke angesagt 

Bis Montag


----------

